# Minimum Wage Increase July 2022



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

The Fair Work Commission has announced a 5.2% increase to the National Minimum Wage and a 4.6% increase to minimum award wages, with threshold rules applying.

Effective from 1 July 2022 the Australian Minimum Wage will be $21.38 per hour or $812.60 per week.

In 2021/22 the Australian Minimum Wage was $20.33 per hour or $772.60 per week.


----------

